# Leisure Battery not Charging



## robbielouis (Jan 2, 2010)

HELLO - IN S OF FRANCE - LEISURE BATTERY NOT HOLDING ITS CHARGE LAST DAY OR TWO - WATER OK - TWO YEARS OLD - ANY THOUGHTS - DO WE NEED A NEW BATTERY AND IF SO WHERE IS BEST TO BUY THANKS FOR ANY HELP


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Are you sure you don't have a drain

Quietly Loddy


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

He has a battery not a drain. loddy


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

teensvan said:


> He has a battery not a drain. loddy


It's just possible that he has both :wink:


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi robbielouis.

First check that the charger switch has not been turned off or the imput fuse has not blown. If you have a multimeter check the battery voltage. It should be above 12 volt. If you are on hookup the battery should read at least 13.7 volts showing the charger is working. Disconnect the battery from the charger and let it stand for 1 hour. The battery should settle back to 12.7 volts. If passable leave it disconnected for a few hours. If the voltage has not gone down it should be OK. If it has gone down to about 12.4 volts it is on its way out.

steve & ann.


----------



## tich613 (Mar 2, 2009)

I am new to owning a motorhome and realised the last time we were out that the radio didn't work and some other items unless I was connected to the electric hook up.
I took my motorhome back down to Johns Cross Motorhomes just down the road and when Glen asked what had I been doing I explained and then it became obvious.
When we used the electric hookup we just left the switch on the panel in the centre and not on leisure or battery thus not charging either. We had been told this when picking the motorhome up but then had forgotten in the excitement.
Once we got the motorhome back on the drive on the electric hookup for 48hrs switched onto the leisure setting the leisure battery then charged up and kept it's charge luckily. 
I am not saying this is what you are doing but I did this and it might help someone else not to do the same.
Cheers
Tich


----------

